# υποπληθύνομαι



## Δημήτρης

Πώς σας φαίνεται αυτό το ρήμα; Είναι εύκολα κατανοητή η σημασία του; Σας ξενίζει;
Πχ: Η Ελλάδα υποπληθύνεται = ο πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας μειώνεται
Από την μια το βρίσκω βολικό αλλά από την άλλη, δεν εμφανίζεται και πουθενά άρα μάλλον θα παραξενέψει κόσμο.

ΥΓ. Ίσως να έπρεπε να ρωτήσω και για τον "υποπληθυσμό" γενικά. Σας κάνει για αντίθετο του υπερπληθυσμού ή για υποσύνολο ενός πληθυσμού;


----------



## GreekNative

'Οταν είδα τη λέξη απομονωμένη, στην κεντρική σελίδα, διχάστηκα και δεν ήξερα προς ποια κατεύθυνση να σκεφτώ, ως προς τη σημασία της. Διαβάζοντας την ερώτησή σου σκέφτηκα ότι όντως θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει μείωση του πληθυσμού και θα μπορούσε μάλιστα να είναι μια πολύ ωραία λέξη για να αποδώσει αυτή την έννοια. Έβαλα όμως τον "υποπληθυσμό" στο Google και όλα τα λήμματα που βγαίνουν έχουν την έννοια του υποσυνόλου, όπως πολύ σωστά λες, ενός ευρύτερου πληθυσμού. Ίσως λοιπόν, όσο σωστή κι αν θα _μπορούσε_ να είναι, να είθισται να χρησιμοποιείται με άλλη έννοια και όντως να μπερδευτεί κόσμος.


----------



## shawnee

I have also had difficulty with this question and remain interested in the correct rendition of 'under populated' in Greek. This is in the context of 're population' programs, which brings to mind another, but related, term for which I have not been able to find a satisfactory Greek equivalent.


----------



## ireney

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε συγκεκριμένη λέξη για αυτό τον όρο. Συνήθως μιλάμε για συρρίκνωση πληθυσμού (Νομίζω. Με το μυαλό τόσο κουρκούτι όσο είναι τώρα δεν το κόβω κιόλας).


----------



## Δημήτρης

Υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι είτε ξεχνώ την βολική έκδοση του ρήματος για χάρη του πιο συγκεκριμένου περιφραστικού όρου είτε προσπαθώ να την διαδώσω χρησιμοποιώντας την όπου δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να παρερμηνευτεί. 

Ευχαριστώ για το feedback ("ανάδραση" δεν λέω).


----------



## glavkos

Δημήτρης said:


> Πώς σας φαίνεται αυτό το ρήμα; Είναι εύκολα κατανοητή η σημασία του; Σας ξενίζει;
> Πχ: Η Ελλάδα υποπληθύνεται = ο πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας μειώνεται
> Από την μια το βρίσκω βολικό αλλά από την άλλη, δεν εμφανίζεται και πουθενά άρα μάλλον θα παραξενέψει κόσμο.
> 
> ΥΓ. Ίσως να έπρεπε να ρωτήσω και για τον "υποπληθυσμό" γενικά. Σας κάνει για αντίθετο του υπερπληθυσμού ή για υποσύνολο ενός πληθυσμού;



Νομίζω ότι εδώ υπάρχει δόμιμη έκφραση για την μείωση πληθυσμού, λέμε λ.χ.  ο πληθυσμός στον μεσαίωνα αποψιλώθηκε ...ή μιλάμε για αποψίλωση του πληθυσμού.


----------



## elliest_5

Αν το πάρεις κατ'αναλογία με το "υποδιπλασιάζομαι"  ή το "υποστελεχώνομαι"  πάντως στέκει.

Μία από τις σημασίες του "υπό-" εξάλλου είναι και (αντιγράφω από Μαμπινιώτη): "χαρακτηρίζεται από ανεπάρκεια/στέρηση ή ελάττωση σε μεγάλο βαθμό ή βρίσκεται κάτω από τα επιτρεπτά όρια"

Βέβαια, όπως παρατήρησες κι εσύ, η σημασία λέξεων που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται με κανονική συχνότητα ("υποχρησιμοποιούνται" ) εξαρτάται κι επηρεάζεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό κι από το περικείμενο...


----------



## glavkos

glavkos said:


> Νομίζω ότι εδώ υπάρχει δόμιμη έκφραση για την μείωση πληθυσμού, λέμε λ.χ.  ο πληθυσμός στον μεσαίωνα αποψιλώθηκε ...ή μιλάμε για αποψίλωση του πληθυσμού.



Πάντως αν μιλάς για απόλυτη αντιστοιχία θα συμφωνήσω ότι δεν έχουμε για το depopulation αντίστοιχο..Δεν βλέπω γιατί να μην το χρησιμοποιήσουμε εφόσον ο όρος "αποπληθύνω/ομαι" είναι εύκολα αναγνωρίσιμος. Εξάλλου η γλώσσα μας είναι εύπλαστη.


----------



## Nightelf

Θεωρώ ότι μπορεί αυτή η λέξη να έχει διπλή ερμηνεία ανάλογα με την θέση της μέσα σε ένα κείμενο. Αλλά αυτό ουτες ή αλλως γίνεται με πολλές λέξεις. Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι αν κάποιοσ την δεί μέσα σε ένα κείμενο θα καταλάβει την έννοιά της.


----------

